# Helmet Hair



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Girls (and boys, I guess) what's the cure for helmet hair? Is there anything that will cure the salt encrusted nattyness that is my hair after a ride? Will a bandana or a do wrap while riding help? Or is it best to just cover up with a hat after a ride?


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

I grew out my bangs to simplify helmet hair issues. Things are much better without bangs plastered to my forehead now.

A braid will help with the nattyness, as you called it, if your hair is long. Mine is straight, to my mid back, so a braid is a must. Otherwise it gets whipped into a huge rats nest.


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

Shave your head and invest in a good wig????!?!!?:idea:


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

HTH.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Andrea138 said:


> HTH.


I wouldn't know what to do with all that.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

I've got very fine blond hair and get bed head helmet head instantly. I use a bandana or do rag all the time and it works wonders.


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

+1 andrea. go with a one guard and your helmet hair days are over.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Hat after I ride. Although I'm considering trying DeSoto's helmet cooler beanie.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I cut mine with a #5 about once a month. #4 if I'm feeling saucy.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

jorgy said:


> Hat after I ride. Although I'm considering trying DeSoto's helmet cooler beanie.


I think I'm gonna have to go the hat route. I will check out the beanie.


----------



## socialb (May 4, 2009)

I find that if I flat iron my hair (even a day before the ride) I'm less likely to get helmet hair after I ride if i just brush it afterwards. 

I'm currently lugging my flat iron to the office with me when I bike commute, but am thinking of getting a wet/dry flat iron to leave at the office so that it works after rain etc. And I'll flat iron in the bathroom at work to make my hair look good. I'm still figuring out my bike commute set up.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

il sogno said:


> Girls (and boys, I guess) what's the cure for helmet hair? Is there anything that will cure the salt encrusted nattyness that is my hair after a ride? Will a bandana or a do wrap while riding help? Or is it best to just cover up with a hat after a ride?


I find a hot shower with shampoo to be the MOST effective cure........just saying


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Touch0Gray said:


> I find a hot shower with shampoo to be the MOST effective cure........just saying


Yeah but it's hard to find a hot shower and shampoo when you're at the bar gettin' a post century beer.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Yeah I know (btw I believe my hair is longer than yours) I wear a doo-rag or bandanna until the helmet comes off then the duck-bill farm-boy cap goes on. (7th victory discovery team, in bright yellow)


----------



## KellyMo (Mar 31, 2009)

I was wondering why I wasn't having these issues recently until I realised it's because I've bleached my hair.

It hides all that white crusty buildup, and a quick brush "fixes" any thing it doesn't hide well.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

My hair is very short and fine, so it readily gets sucked up through the helmet vents. I find that a beanie underneath the helmet prevents wookie hair, and it's actually pretty presentable post-ride.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

I am currently growing out my bangs, pull them back with a bobby pin. I have long hair and usually just do a pony tail and embrace the tousled look. 

This helps keep things in tact as well:


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

balding on top doesn't even help much......I almost always keep mine tied back....


----------



## awarepoint (Jun 10, 2009)

socialb said:


> I find that if I flat iron my hair (even a day before the ride) I'm less likely to get helmet hair after I ride if i just brush it afterwards.


This has worked for me too, though I don't have to iron my hair because it's naturally straight. What helps is not wash it too frequently, because the shampoo chemicals will dry out the hair and the helmet hair will be more defined. If you let the naturals oils remain, after you take off your helmet, you'll have more styling power.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

*yeah but*



il sogno said:


> Yeah but it's hard to find a hot shower and shampoo when you're at the bar gettin' a post century beer.


then the ride isnt over yet so? you keep the helmet on till you reach one (ride home) :idea: 
its not like its any hotter at the bar than on the ride?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

muscleendurance said:


> then the ride isnt over yet so? you keep the helmet on till you reach one (ride home) :idea:
> its not like its any hotter at the bar than on the ride?


Helmet on in a bar is kinda weird. I think I need to take a hat.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

cycling cap...


----------



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

http://www.walzcaps.com/caps_racingstripe.html

These work nicely.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Yeah but it's hard to find a hot shower and shampoo when you're at the bar gettin' a post century beer.



If you're in a bar, getting a post century beer, you're still in your cycle stuff, salt encrusted, road-dirted, body/clothes anyway - so are the people you're drinking beer with since most of us don't ride centuries without someone to share the adventure with. People in a bar with cycle clothes look goofy anyway, and the hair is just part of the overall effect. So, just shake it out, put a hair scrunchy on it, and enjoy your brewski. After that, go take the shower, fix the hair, and go out to the post-ride calorie fest at some nice restaurant with you cycle buddies.

ColoradoVeloDude
Colorado Springs, Colorado


----------

